
Mathematical Proofs as Music: Metamath Music - mrccc
http://us.metamath.org/mpeuni/mmmusic.html
======
dwheeler
This is a fun thing. For more about the underlying system, see:
[http://us.metamath.org/mpeuni/mmset.html](http://us.metamath.org/mpeuni/mmset.html)

------
twic
Reminds me of an old Rudy Rucker story, 'A New Golden Age':

[http://www.rudyrucker.com/transrealbooks/completestories/#_T...](http://www.rudyrucker.com/transrealbooks/completestories/#_Toc05)

------
kaffeemitsahne
Listening to "axiom of choice equivalent" there is at some point a descending
line and then a repetition of the main theme. Quite interesting.

------
mrccc
You can play the .mid files with VLC media player.

~~~
hellofunk
My VLC says these files (the ones I got, anyway) are in the wrong format to be
played and it throws an error.

~~~
mrccc
You can otherwise try opening it in musescore, that worked for me too:
[https://musescore.org/en](https://musescore.org/en)

